

Windows Phone 8's Kid Corner Available on Android - martythemaniak
http://blog.kytephone.com/2012/10/windows-phone-8s-kid-corner-available.html

======
ViolentJason
this is a cool feature for those who have little kids and the only way to shut
them up is to give them your phone

